# Favorite



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

What's your #1 favorite fish to catch? Both salt & sweetwater. Name one, and only one species.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

BLUEFISH


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Blackfish


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Purplefish!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Tog and rainbow trout


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

any salt water fish and Rainbow trout


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

bluefish
largemouth/smallmouth bass


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

anchovie's.......they fight real hard!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Pink Snapper...


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

spanish macks, bass on the ultra-light


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Striper / Largemouth


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

skate.


jk  stripers.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Red Drum, of course. Is there any other fish?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Redfish
Big Catfish (on the fly)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Pink Snapper...


lmao....from a moderator no less lol

Salt- Gotta be drum (red), pound for pound its a pulling machine

Fresh- flatheads, nothing else i have access to readily pulls like a flathead. Theyd drown a blue twice their size


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

Salt - Sharks (any over 3ft)

Fresh - Bull Sharks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Clyde said:


> Red Drum, of course. Is there any other fish?


Agreed.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Bluefish and trout


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Red Drum here. Best fight ive ever had. Sharks would deff be a close second though...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Grouper


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

They hit topwater,flys,jigs,even spinnerbaits. They'll hit cut bait as well. Can be caught in ten inches of water as well as 60ft. Ya see them on top of clear water and catchem there as well as in mud down deep. On heavers,spinners,and the little guys when caught on speckle tackle are as much or more fun than the bigguns...

?? as Clyde said,"Red Drum of course,is there any other fish???


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

bluefish & rainbow trouts!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Cobia...good fighter and Great to eat.


----------



## fido dido (Dec 12, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> Cobia...good fighter and Great to eat.




Iam wif u 110% on this


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Salt: Red drum (like clyde said, is there any other fish?)
Fresh: smallies


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought we were only supposed to pick one and that included salt and fresh water fish...

Can we pick one from each??

If we can, then in addition to *Blues *in salt, I'd choose *Northern Pike* for fresh...


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..Speckled Trout.....
This fish is a Science..
This fish is a "cult fish"...
This fish becomes a DISEASE....
LYING becomes an Artform!!!
"Night life" takes on a whole new meaning


After a while you learn to find em and fish em 12 Months a year!!!...
Don't leave much time for ANY THING ELSE!!!

Drum???:--|...SALTWATER CARP...just bigger and no SMARTER..

Sharks???:--|...Saltwater CARP....with TEETH!!!
Just "chunk a bait" and "Wait"...(boring, boring)

REAL FISHERMEN are SPECKLED TROUT FISHERMEN!!!

Folks fish for "OTHER" stuff cause the DON'T KNOW HOW TO CATCH SPECKLED TROUT....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Fish*

Saltwater-

Shrimp.....


Its just hell getting that little grit on the small hook.........


(Drum)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Not really a fair question lol


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

C'mon Treed...

Just pick your all time FAVORITE (favorite for whatever reason)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I did on page one, but it all depends on my mood lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Striper and large mouth bass


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Saltwater - Flounder

Fresh water - Trout on the fly rod.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

BLUEFISH, 

SMOKEM ! :beer:


----------



## Nate (Sep 15, 2006)

Redfish 
Rainbow trout


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Drum & Smallies


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

pier-legend said:


> Drum???:--|...SALTWATER CARP...just bigger and no SMARTER..
> 
> Sharks???:--|...Saltwater CARP....with TEETH!!!
> Just "chunk a bait" and "Wait"...(boring, boring)


LMAO, I though we only said this up north!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

fishbait said:


> LMAO, I though we only said this up north!


You guys are just jealous.  No drum for you!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

basstardo said:


> You guys are just jealous.  No drum for you!


Hehehe!!! We get drum up here every once in a while. Check out this drum I caught at the Narrows.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Hehehe!!! We get drum up here every once in a while. Check out this drum I caught at the Narrows.


hey Jiro, I don't remember you having that much hair...  how did you eat that crap? I mean carp....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> hey Jiro, I don't remember you having that much hair...  how did you eat that crap? I mean carp....


Nah, that crap got released!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pier-legend said:


> ..Speckled Trout.....
> This fish is a Science..
> This fish is a "cult fish"...
> This fish becomes a DISEASE....
> ...


 Speck feesh,imho,ain't no harder than trying to patern when's and where's of a drum.. Only thing I'll give a speck over a drum would be they can be some fincky rascals at times,but they can be caught.. One thing's for sure,them "saltwater carp" sure pull harder...


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Hmmmmm*

Salt from the surf pullage: Drum, Cobe, Jack, spaniards, blues if they get big

Salt from a boat: Tuna, Wahoo, Kings

Fresh: bass, trout I guess but who cares?

No one mentioned stripers I wonder why?


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Speck feesh,imho,ain't no harder than trying to patern when's and where's of a drum.. Only thing I'll give a speck over a drum would be they can be some fincky rascals at times,but they can be caught.. One thing's for sure,them "saltwater carp" sure pull harder...


..just trying to fire folks up in the middle of winter.......

..The real question here is WHAT FISH are YOU willing to SUFFER the MOST to CATCH!!

...STUDY the MOST to catch..

..SPEND the MOST TIME and MONEY to catch...

...which fish FRUSTRATES you the MOST..

..WHICH FISH keeps you awake at nite or WORRIED the MOST when you CAN'T FISH....

..Which fish drives you the "most crazy" with the thought...OTHERS are DOING it WITHOUT ME!!..

...which fish have you developed a "LOCAL UNDERGROUND" of INFO about???(just a few locals that you share top secret info with..)

..Personally I can look at all the pics of that 73 lb striper and its nice.. but HO HUM!!!opcorn:

..I never find myself LUSTING after ya'lls big drum either...though I would try it and may still..:fishing:

..but then someone takes his pic with a BIG LOCAL SPECKLE BOY.... and I am instantly ready to go fishing!!!

...Just the fact that you have A FAVORITE fish ....tells everyone you have put your time, money, and effort into something other than ANYTHING THAT BITING....

..most "HOT KNOWLEDGE" (rigs, tides, baits,ect) come from folks who have TARGETED one species ABOVE everything else...

...behind any consistent success with any fish..comes a LOT of THOUGHT..STUDY..TRIAL & ERROR..

...Which fish do YOU INVEST the MOST TIME IN???

..Which fish MESS'S with your MIND the most??

..I fish for EVERYTHING in my area....

..but them troutskis keep me CREATING NEW IDEAS....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Freddrum said:


> No one mentioned stripers I wonder why?


Them eatin' feesh.

Most anything that pulls hard, except sharks I'm over them.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drum.

But I'd like to hook a big poon from the beach. That, to me, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

tarpon for saltwater
and grass carp for fresh


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Drum hands down, shortly followed by sharks.

freshwater, its all about smallies on my ultra light.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Newsjeff said:


> Drum.
> 
> But I'd like to hook a big poon from the beach. That, to me, looks like a lot of fun.


That is one ride and with a good hookset hang on. And enjoy it usually does not last long.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Hooked up to a poon once*

Off Avon pier, jumped OVER the anchor line to the right, shook his head, and the live croaker flew out of his mouth with both stinger hooks and landed with a huse splash and even the vets out there said DAMM! that was a big fish. I can still see it today like it was slow motion Oh well, Corky got one the next day about 90#'s or so and it was fun to watch


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

Steelhead. Out in Lake Erie, not the rivers. Closest thing to a saltwater experience you'll get here. I woudn't feed them to a dog, though.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i've caught steelies and BLUES still pull harder...carp pull on lite tackle...


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

rattler said:


> i've caught steelies and BLUES still pull harder...carp pull on lite tackle...


Yeah, I know. I've caught a carp before, by accident.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

PL suceeded in firing me up! If that don't getcha chompin at the bit, I don't know what will!

But, I favor them giant saltwater carp too! Makes me go bonkers thinkin bout em....


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

rattler said:


> i've caught steelies and BLUES still pull harder...carp pull on lite tackle...


bet you've never caught a real steelhead before -- the ones that swim in the salt all summer

i'll agree with the fact that a blue fights hard and may have more arse than those great lakes fish, but the pacific steelhead I know are wicked man.

I'll have to say my number one fish is the rainbow trout or steelhead. (they are the same critter) In fact I'll narrow it down to the rainbows in SW Alaska, where I work in the summers.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Bluesfish in da salt.

Spotted (Kentucky) bass in da fresh. Dem spots are mean.

:fishing:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Saltwater:
Mr. Kingfish got me addicted to them pompano, the addiction is getting pretty bad, I might need professional help.

Freshwater:
I like the largemouth bass.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Trout
Covers both my fresh and salt water addictions.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> PL suceeded in firing me up! If that don't getcha chompin at the bit, I don't know what will!
> 
> But, I favor them giant saltwater carp too! Makes me go bonkers thinkin bout em....


 Yeah,got me a little fired up with that first post,cause I look for a fish that's gonna reward me with a good pull after hooking up,and to me specks ain't it.. In his second post though he put things in prespective by saying your favorite is what you put your heart into catch'n.. That for me would be drum,for him it's specks and that's cool.. 

They keep putting up freshwater favorites? Most of the time when I look for a fish to catch it's gotta have pull.. Yeah,a smalley's got pull,but tie him tail to tail with a hybrid striper and watch'm go backwards.....


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

[email protected] trout


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Freddrum said:


> Off Avon pier, jumped OVER the anchor line to the right, shook his head, and the live croaker flew out of his mouth with both stinger hooks and landed with a huse splash and even the vets out there said DAMM! that was a big fish. I can still see it today like it was slow motion Oh well, Corky got one the next day about 90#'s or so and it was fun to watch


met corky this summer, cool guy, liked to listen to some of his stories too..that guy catches some fish.


favorite fish? Tarpon.



Jesse


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

havnt heard someone say "big toothy's", thats odd
lol


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i 2nd the pink snapper
sometimes there salty and sometimes sweet


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Yeah,a smalley's got pull,but tie him tail to tail with a hybrid striper and watch'm go backwards.....


If this is true I got to hook up with one of them hybrid stripers. Best battle I ever fought was a 23" Smallmouth; I hooked him on a top water plug with a light spinning outfit while having a 12' boat pole tucked tight under my left elbow in the shoals. Poling and pulling all the way down.

I’ve been catching the bronzebacks all my life so they are old hat to me. Today I’d choose Drum as my favorite but tomorrow it could be Sheepshead, Redeye or Carp…. Tis’ all based on my fishing state of mind. Heck I’ve seen days when good catfish bait was the target and as such my favorite fish du jour.

Wild Brown Trout are next on my menu but because of the hard life they live I have to limit my forays to a once a year kinda thing.

Thanks


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Pompano- hard fighters for size, challenges all your best skills, taste great. What more could a fish do for you ?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

togs all the way. why waste time on trash fish.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

FishinMortician said:


> Pompano- hard fighters for size, challenges all your best skills, taste great. What more could a fish do for you ?


Jump And Be Larger then 5lbs 

all kidding aside, i like pompano too...tasty lil bastiges


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Saltwater: 20 to 40 pound striper in the surf! Great eating!!!
Freshwater: Shad-Hickory or white- Lots of fast action and they do pull hard on an ultralight rod with 4 to 6 pound line. Lots of fun with little Moon and Granddad Moon. If you have never had a 100 shad day you got to try it! 

If I had to pick just one I would take the striper!


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2007)

Stripers
Have Noy Fished Freshwater In 30 Years.


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

Pound for pound the hardest fightin freshwater fish....the Hybrid Striped Bass


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

killerb68 said:


> Pound for pound the hardest fightin freshwater fish....the Hybrid Striped Bass


No way


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Surprise its Pompano for me lol .. Preferably 2lb's or more


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> No way


 jmo,but I agree with killerb.. I've never caught steelhead,salmon,musky,northerns,rainbows or any of the fish up north in freshwater..Here down south,imho,the hybrid is without a doubt the hardest freshwater species for it's size that I've ever had the privilege of catch'n..


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Not to change the subject of this thread, but I wonder how a 10 pound bream would pull??? A one pound bream sure puts up a good fight. My second favorite freshwater fish.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Moon said:


> Not to change the subject of this thread, but I wonder how a 10 pound bream would pull???


About like a tripletail i would imagine.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Moon I agree ... But It sucks ever since they started that hybrid bream,, they grow faster and get much bigger...I miss my younger days in the late 70's being a kid and earlier 80's trying to catch a citation bream from a farm pond or lake , I would love to have a citation true bluegill or even a shellcracker... but since they have introduced the hybrid , kind of takes the fun out of tryin to catch a citation.. oh well I guess things change, but I wont stop fishing those farm ponds that dont have the hybrids , till I catch that citation ......D


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Have a couple 1000 acre lake not far from the house. I love taking my dad (75) and finding shellcracker and bream beds in May and June. We have had some great days over the years.:fishing:Found a large bed of shellcrackers about three years ago and caught them until our hands hurt. Released most of them and all 1/2 pound or larger. When I was a kid all we ever fished for was bream and shellcrackers. Nothing like a real cane pole, a can of worms, a 1O year old kid and a strinnger of one pound bream. I still get excited thinking about the first full moon in May and June, it brings out the kid in me. Catching bedding bream on a bettle spin and ultralight is almost as good as it gets. Not sure what size a citation bream/shellcracker is in NC, but every year we catch several well over a pound and they sure pull good!! and taste good!! Just remember bream are usually easy to catch, so take a kid fishing with you even if he is 75 years old.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

salt- Red Drum (some skill required)
fresh- Catfish (no skill required)
:fishing:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

rockfish.


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Mermaids that look like Darryl Hannah


----------

